# Ross Kemp return to Afghanistan Episode 1



## Crusader74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent Show..Well worth a watch.;)

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=rw0sEC8pCf0"]YouTube - Ross Kemp Return to Afghanistan 1 1/5[/ame]

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xnjIDsKzr3I"]YouTube - Ross Kemp Return to Afghanistan 1 2/5[/ame]

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=G7UuYjY6Uhs"]YouTube - Ross Kemp Return to Afghanistan 1 3/5[/ame]

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6w7nfHyS8WM"]YouTube - Ross Kemp Return to Afghanistan 1 4/5[/ame]

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ene5wwn-l0"]YouTube - Ross Kemp Return to Afghanistan 1 5/5[/ame]


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2009)

Agreed. I've seen the whole series and thought it was well done.


----------



## pardus (Feb 2, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## Stealth Marine (Feb 2, 2009)

I totally agree, its alot better this series....


----------

